# Rocky-Mountain Vertex t.o. hanger



## thinair0 (19. September 2004)

Hi,

Ich möchte wissen ob es mehrere hanger gibt (Marken) für den Vertex t.o. (scandium) .
Schon für den 4 mal habe ich es gefallt (bend).
Ich habe gesehen dass mein altes Rocky-Mountain thinair ein easton hanger hat und ich hatte nie Problem mit dem.

Ich denke den no-mark hanger den ich in mein Bike-Shop kauffe ist zu Sensible.

Danke für ihre hilfe,


----------



## Marc T. (19. September 2004)

HI,

vielleicht gehts nur mir so aber ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz, was meinst du mit Hanger (Marke)? Easton macht ja unter anderem die Rahmenrohe für RM oder meinst du Easton Komponenten (Lenker etc.)?
Kannst du evt. Englisch, würde wirklich gerne weiterhelfen und die anderen bestimmt auch.

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. September 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hätte auf das Schaltungsauge (Rear Derailleur Hanger) getippt. Allerdings wüßte ich nicht, daß es dort etwas anderes als das Original von RM gibt, jedenfalls für die Rahmen vor 2003. Allerdings hatte ich auch das Gefühl, daß die alten (ca. 97/98) stabiler waren als jetzt.   Waren auch gefräst. 
Beim Wohnort würde ich eher auf Französisch als Sprache tippen, ob uns das weiterhilft   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## thinair0 (21. September 2004)

Hi,

Tut mir leid aber ich wüsste nicht wie man hanger (Rear Derailleur Hanger) auf Deutsch sagte. Das ist korrekt ich spreche Französisch.


----------



## Catsoft (21. September 2004)

thinair0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Tut mir leid aber ich wüsste nicht wie man hanger (Rear Derailleur Hanger) auf Deutsch sagte. Das ist korrekt ich spreche Französisch.



Brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen, bin nur neidisch bei dem Wohnort 

IMHO passen an die alten RMs (pre 2003) nur die originalen Hänger mit 2 Schrauben. Erst mit den 03ern sind die Hänger mit einer (Kettenblatt?)Schrauben eingeführt worden. Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte: Auch ich habe das Gefühl, dass die ganz alten Teile von Easton (gefräßt) härter waren als die (Noname)Teile (gegossen?) die es derzeit als Ersatz zu kaufen gibt.

Kann das sein, Phil?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Phil Claus (22. September 2004)

Hi guys,

seit 2004 werden neue Derailleur Hanger bei unseren Rahmen verwandt, welche nunmehr mit einer, anstelle der Vorgängermodellen mit 2 Schraube/n am Rear Triangle befestigt werden. Die Funktion eines Hangers ist der einer "Soll-Bruchstelle", d.h. eine Schutzfunktion, um den Rahmen vor Schaden zu bewahren, und hierfür ist die geänderte Version hervorragend geeignet.


----------



## thinair0 (22. September 2004)

Es ist klar, daß ich lieber habe meinen hanger zur falten und nich meinen Rahmen. Aber meine Ansicht nach hat die Version 2001 des Vertex t.o., einen zu empfindlichen hanger. 
Ich kann es nicht anders erklären, ich habe nie sowiele hanger gefaltet.

Danke für ihre Hilfe,

thinair


----------

